

Sony website leaks personal information - DocG

1. Go to sony store<p>(http:&#x2F;&#x2F;store.sony.com&#x2F;a7r-full-frame-mirrorless-camera-zid27-ILCE7R&#x2F;B&#x2F;cat-27-catid-All-Alpha-a7-Cameras?_t=pfm%3Dcategory)<p>2. add Sony a7r for 199 dollars<p>3. Try to check out<p>Good chance is you see others persons personal information instead of yours. Session ids are mixing up and changing. Also the price of the camera is 199 instead of 1999. Any thoughts?
======
mattkrea
I don't have an account and don't feel like signing up to check this out
(doesn't help that the site is running awfully slow right now) but it's funny
to see this now after we just hired one of the team that made this site. Going
to have some words with him! :-)

~~~
DocG
You didn't need account. Just placing an order, going to pay through paypal
for example and you will see another persons address etc. Reports of seeing
other peoples credit card numbers also.

I managed to order one, received order cancellation notification couple of
hours later...

~~~
Jeremy1026
Item is no longer for sale either.

